# 7009



## politepixie (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,I`m a new owner of a seiko5 893500 7009-8260.I looked on date calculator but to no avail. I also looked at Jayhawks collection without success. It has a strangely faceted glass making it very difficult to photograph. like a flattened pyramid.Lovely blue face...................has anybody knowledge of this wristwatch?


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Any sort of picture would be useful in identifying your watch.


----------



## politepixie (Mar 21, 2008)

Service Engineer said:


> Any sort of picture would be useful in identifying your watch.


just as soon as I can find the method of uploading photos........


----------



## politepixie (Mar 21, 2008)

just as soon as I can find the method of uploading photos........


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a guide on how to upload your pics


----------



## politepixie (Mar 21, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Here's a guide on how to upload your pics


thanks..........heres a link to an online album of really poor pictures.............photographer i am not..........

http://picasaweb.google.com/dereksdontruno...key=RFMOnvMk4wY


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Derek

Seiko made thousands of Seiko 5 designs and the 7009 movement was also used extensively and a precursor to the 7s26.

I would guess either 1998, but could be 1988









Nice blue dial, I like it!

Regards

Derek


----------



## politepixie (Mar 21, 2008)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Seiko made thousands of Seiko 5 designs and the 7009 movement was also used extensively and a precursor to the 7s26.
> 
> ...


 ha.an attack of the dereks.......

is that it then "nice blue dial".............dddddddddd


----------

